# Confused Help G0438 & G0439



## perkins05 (May 5, 2011)

Help>>>

Medicare Patient comes in for a checkup with labs and RX refills. How should this be coded? OV or PE with V700 or Chronic Condition Dx or G codes with v700?

All help is greatly appreciated


Thanks


----------



## kbreynolds (May 5, 2011)

If a Medicare patient is coming in for a recheck then that is an office visit.  Labs and Rx refills are not a part of the annual wellness visit.  There are very specific requirements that must be met for the annual wellness visit.  If the visit if for an established problem with labs and refills relating to that problem then that is an office visit.  Only code the annual wellness visit if all the requirements are met during the visit.


----------

